# A Kid Named Kaelum



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 15, 2012)

I decided to start a new blog since my other one was so old, and mainly situated around my rabbitry. Now that I'm no longer breeding, and only have 3 rabbits (2 left to rehome), I figured a new blog for my Holland Lop was in order! 

Here's a bit about Kaelum: 
Kaelum was born August 4th, 2011, which makes him now 8 months old. I found him at a show in November 2011. I had been wanting a Holland Lop for a while and was waiting for that show to look around and see if I could find one. I saw Kaelum in his carrier, and actually passed him a few times, knowing there were other Holland Lops for sale in the showroom. One was an adorable 8 week old broken lilac tort, and my sister was pushing me to get her. But I kept on going back to Kaelum. Finally I asked the breeder if I could look at him and I had another HL breeder give me his advice on Kael. Wish I could remember what he had said. Needless to say I ended up buying him! 

As I was walking around the showroom, Megan (Shaded Night) spotted me with him and asked, "Emily, what are you doing with a Holland Lop?" :biggrin: lol. It was quite funny. 

I wanted a Holland Lop for my next jumper, and Kaelum has turned out to be quite the perfect athlete! He still has lots to work on, but I think a lot of it will come with age and more training. Since he's 8 mos old, he's in that teenager stage and can be a bit of a brat at most times. 

Just lately he's started to actually appreciate seeing me come into the barn to feed! He used to just stomp his feet and watch from the corner, but now he is up at the front of his cage, rattling his dish, gnawing at the door for me to open it. A very nice change from the attitude he gave me before. lol. 

I still have 2 Mini Rex - a lot of you will probably remember Kailua, and then I also have Dusty as well. Dusty may just end up staying as I've never met a rabbit that did so well with kids. He lets the girls my sister babysits just torment him like crazy - check out his eyes, his ears, let them hold him. He loves it when they feed him carrots. 
If I can find a new home for him, then I will let him go. 

Kaelum was bred to a doe in March, and she's due April 22nd, so I'd love to get a buck out of that litter, depending on if they are show quality. I've already got a few names I'm thinking of for a little boy.  Cadmus (from Harry Potter), and Kannon, and Kian (pronounced Kane).

Anyway, on to some pictures! My sister took a lot of these. She has a photography business. If your in the WA area, check her out! She is offering free sessions until the end of this month, and as you can see, she takes fabulous pictures of rabbits!  Her business is called Amanda Leigh Photography and you can find her on Facebook. 





Dusty - really great head shot of him!  




Kaelum in his cage. We've been selling off all of our cages, except I'm keeping this 2-hole 24x30 stacker, which allows me two bunnies! Unfortunately I'm having a hard time selling my remaining two stackers and that can lead to tempting ideas for someone with a Holland Lop buck, and a breeding pair of Mini Rex.  lol. 




I absolutely ADORE this picture of Kaelum. 




Out for some play time and had to get some noms! 




Jumping picture! Been doing a lot of work on oxers and spreads so that he learns to tuck those front feet...He really just has some crazy form over his jumps. 




This was his first time tackling a long jump - 13 inches - and he acted like it was the easiest thing ever! I can't wait to see how far he get jumping! 




This is the first jump I built. I have a 2nd jump in the works right now. Love this picture because Kaelum's actually tucking! lol. 

My sister is getting more pictures up, and I'll attempt to get some pictures this evening when I take the bunnies out for playtime, so I'll have another update soon! 

Emily


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 15, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 15, 2012)

somebodies a really good hopper


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you Larry & Haley!  

I'm heading out to the barn right now to trim toenails and let them out for exercise!  I'll return with a video of Kaelum's lesson! 

Emily


----------



## wendymac (Apr 16, 2012)

He's amazing!!! I love the form over the last jump, too. Very well tucked...could almost pass for a horse.


----------



## Samara (Apr 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see the video! Wicked awesome! 

How do you even get a bunny started for agility? I'd love to get mine into it, but have no idea where to start? What to read? Videos to watch? Any tips?


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 16, 2012)

That's just amazing! Great shots! Really good jumper! 

K


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 23, 2012)

@WendyMac - Thank you! I'm sure most people who train bunnies in this sport don't really care about form! lol! But I think it is important considering without good form, the rabbit won't jump as well. 

@Samara - I will have to get the video uploaded to Photobucket or YouTube. Right now I just have it on my Facebook. lol. I started Kaelum with just harness work at first. Then over low ground poles and low jumps. He picked it up VERY fast, much faster than Magic did. I started him at about 4 months of age and he's 8 months now, and jumping 12+ inches already, so he definitely excelled much faster than Magic. I am not pushing him though and he hasn't jumped much over 12 inches. I'm still trying to fix his form and his method of jumping before getting too high, but also want to keep it fun for him. 

Thank you Karen!


----------



## p.popps (Apr 24, 2012)

How long have you been training him for? He is so cute!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 26, 2012)

He's been in training for about 4 months now.  He picked it up really quickly and we're just working up slowly. 

Kaelum was actually bred to a doe back in March and she had 3 kits on Monday! We have a solid black, a broken black and what looks like a tri colour! Thinking 2 does and a buck. Depending on quality, the little buck will be coming to live with me!  I don't want does at all since I have no reason to have a doe (no breeding) and I think bucks make better rabbit hoppers, anyway.  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 14, 2012)

Here is a video of Kaelum jumping on May 7th. 
I made this one public, from my FB, so you all can see it. 
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3267290293249&saved

He doesn't like to be picked up and you can see that in the video. He will struggle, kick, and try to jump out of my arms. I am not hanging him in the air by his harness or anything.  I am simply trying to keep him in my arms and from falling and getting injured. 

There is a warning on the video just because of one thing I could not cut out of a clip. You cannot hear any bad language, though. 

Emily


----------



## ZRabbits (May 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing. Kaelum is doing really well with the jumping. 

K


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 15, 2012)

Thank you Karen!  

He's a good little boy. 
Here's a clip from our training session last night. He was jumping 17 inches (length) by 13 inches (height). Finally moving up! 

He is still a bit intimidated by the 13 inches in height, so it will still probably take a while to get him past that. He is doing great with long jumping though and really loves it!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 15, 2012)

By the video I watched, I could see how much he loves the jumping. No hesitation whatsoever. Just let me down and right over. lol I think that intimidation level will cease once he gets his confidence. Then he'll be really flying!

I think the whole thing is just awesome. Wishing you both all the success!

K


----------



## BSAR (May 23, 2012)

Emi you need to get the new pics up that I took of him a week or so ago!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 4, 2012)

@Karen - Yes! He is very willing to jump and loves doing it. I'll often have him out on the grass just playing and he will go right for the course and jump all by himself.  

@Mandi - Which pictures? You can put them up if you like. You probably didn't put them up on FB where I could get them and then put them up here.  

Also!!  I got a new baby the other day! One of Kaelum's daughters! Although I keep calling them bro/sister, because it's just so weird that my Kaelum is a daddy! 

Will get pics up soon!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 4, 2012)

Found the pictures my sister was talking about!  

















And here is Kaelum's daughter! One out of a litter of 3. She's a Broken Blue Tort. Still deciding on names for her. She is a VERY tiny little girl, but only 5 weeks old.  The lady who ones the doe made me upset with this weaning situation... and refused to listen to me at all. She is doing good here though, and is happy and healthy. 






And, here's a picture of my horse, Jake, for good measure!  




I've officially owned him for almost 2 weeks now! He's my heart-horse! 

Emily


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 4, 2012)

I love the actions shots of Kaelum. He's just amazing.

Love the sweet little one. Glad she's doing good and with your TLC, she should grow up as healthy and happy as her Dad. Can't wait to hear what you call this sweetie.

Congratulations on your Heart Horse, Jake. What a beauty.

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 4, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 7, 2012)

Emily, I think Kaelum is criminally adorable, but I actually squealed when I saw his daughter! SO CUTE!! How is the little lass doing? And... do you have any more pictures?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
Yes, I do have some more pictures! I will work on getting those up.  

Right now I'm really leaning toward Leyna for her! And then her "middle name" would be Rue! 

Emily


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 10, 2012)

Aww, Leyna Rue, love it! Good job! And can't wait to see the pictures. Kaelum reminds me of a bunny named Butterfinger whose owner used to post here. Do you remember him and his owner? Butterfinger died in October 2007. Shortly after I joined. I was heartbroken because he was so, so cute and I loved him so much even though I'd never met him.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful name for a beautiful girl. Love the middle name Rue. Always reminds me of "Winnie the Pooh's Kanga and Roo. Maybe she's be a high jumper like her Father.?

How's Kaelum been doing with his jumping? Hope he's doing well. Such a pretty boy.

Oh and can't not ask about your "Heart" Horse, Jake. Hope it's all going well and you are really getting to know each other. Know how special a "Heart" animal is. I have a "Heart" bunny. 

K


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 10, 2012)

Snowy - I think I do remember Butterfinger! 

Karen - I love the name Rue, too! It's actually from The Hunger Games, at least this spelling is, but it also reminds me of Roo from Winnie The Pooh, as well as my REW (ruby-eyed-white) Mini Rex. 

I haven't worked with Kaelum in a while. I've been soooo busy between work and the barn and helping out with 4-H. I may take him out for a lesson tonight though. My Jeep broke down on my way to work this evening, so I'm at home after all. 

Leyna Rue is officially her name. Leyna is prounced lei-nuh, not Lena. 

Here are some pictures! 



















And one of Dusty! 





Emily


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh, she is soooooo cute. SOOOO. CUTE. And so is her papa! What an adorable little pair. What are your plans for her? My plan for her is to kidnap her when we're in Washington in July 

So how is Lena pronounced? To me Lena and Lei-na are pronounced the same way (Lay-na). Is it like Lay-na or Lee-na?


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 10, 2012)

Know what you mean when you get busy, plus being with wheels it's tough sometimes getting everything done. Hope though you get some work in with Kaelum. Just think it's so neat to watch him jump.

Thanks for sharing all the pics. 

Leyna is gorgeous. I've heard of the Hunger Games, but have not seen or read the books. Heard both were really good. 

K


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 11, 2012)

@Snowy - LOL! My plans for her is that I would eventually like to find a 4-her to show her. Maybe see how she does at jumping, as well, but that's still a few months off.  Right now she's just getting to enjoy being a baby. 

Leyna is pronounced Lay-na. Lena is like Lee-na. lol. 

@Karen - Yeah, I think I'm going to go work him right now. Have to go out and clean cages anyway, so might as well.  Just a quick lesson though. 

Also, I totally missed your question about how Jake & I are getting along until after I had posted! I've actually known him for 2 years (this November) and been riding him that long as well, so we are really bonded already.  My sister is a pro photographer and took some GREAT pictures of us today, so I will share a few when she has finished them!

Emily


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2012)

The only place I've really heard the name Lena used was when I lived in Austria. It was a very common name there and pronounced LAY-na. That's why that's the pronunciation to me  I think of Lina as LEE-na. Regardless, turns out I was pronuncing your girl's name right anyway!


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 15, 2012)

wow what a wonderful little rabbit you have. I tink I will start two of my rabbits right away. I already have the jumps- mini jumps for dog agility.. One of my boys is a definate hopper and I hope my other little boy will take to as well.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 24, 2012)

It's very fun! I think you'll love it!  

@Snowy - Yay! I think I might change the spelling from Leyna to Laynea. I'm not sure yet, though. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 31, 2012)

Thought I would give an update on how everyone here is doing!  

Leyna is getting big so fast! I can't believe she was only 5 weeks when I first got her and now she's roughly 3 months old. I know she was born in April, but can't remember the exact date. Guess that is what happens when you're not in charge of the doe being bred, huh? lol. 

Dusty and Kailua are still here. I thought I'd found a good home for them but the buyer kept flaking and I haven't heard from them in weeks. :/ So back to square one we go. I can't believe Dusty hasn't been snatched up by a 4-Her yet. He's so perfect for a little kid because of his personality and size. 

Kaelum hasn't been out for a formal jumping lesson in a while. I've been busy with work and when I'm home I just want to relax because I'm starting to get burnt out between working at the barn and working at the store. I did take him out and pop him over a few fences when my niece and nephews were up visiting this weekend from Texas.  

It also doesn't help that the best times to have a lesson are in the evenings when it's cooler out, since it's now summer. 










I brought Dusty & Kailua out for a little bit of "playtime" tonight while I cleaned the rabbits' dishes and got their dinner ready. Dusty is on the top, Kailua is on the bottom. Kai can never take any flattering pictures, which is unfortunate because I think they'd help when I post sales ads. :/ 

They both didn't really play, just sat in the same spot or moved around a little and grazed. 





Leyna is going to be moved to a larger cage soon. She is growing so quickly! She came out the other day for her first harness lesson and did great! She even explored over some ground poles and really loved them. Not sure yet if she'll be cut out for hopping, but time will tell. She's still too young to do much of anything other than harness training and ground poles for another month or two. 




Kaelum was being camera shy.




Decided to take pictures and show everyone how much pelleted feed my rabbits get. This is a 1/3 cup, and Kaelum, Dusty, and Kailua all get half in the morning and half at night, equaling 1/3 cup of pellets a day. So when I say pellets should be an important part of a rabbits diet, I definitely don't mean that's all they should have. My rabbits are on restricted pellet amounts to keep them at weight. 




Leyna gets a full 1/3 cup twice daily until she gets to about 6 months, then it will be decreased to 1/3 cup daily. 









I picked a bunch of fresh grass and blackberry leaves (to cool down their systems) for tonight's snack. They also each get a handful of orchard hay. This is from a bale I bought last week and I absolutely LOVE how green and fresh it is. The rabbits do too!










 That's all for now! 

Emily


----------

